# Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

The TPWD is governed by a commission of ten folks appointed by the governor. Here is a link to a page introducing the current members of the commission.

Today I sent each of the commissioners a letter with the following text:



> I am writing to you to ask you help me with an issue caused by TPWD. You see, I am an aquarium hobbyist. Specifically, I collect and grow aquatic plants in closed aquaria. I am one of hundreds people with an interest in this in Texas. But I feel sure that there are many other constituencies that will also be affected by this.
> 
> During the last legislative session 81HB3391 was passed. This law's primary purpose was to reauthorize the department for an additional twelve years. But buried in this mundane legislation are some far reaching legislative mandates. Section 14 of that legislation Requires the TPWD to create a list of exotic aquatic plants that may be imported and possessed within Texas without a permit. The Section establishes that a person may not import or possess an exotic aquatic plant that is not on the approved list without a permit.
> 
> ...


I encourage you to reach out an touch someone. Please DO NOT cut and paste my letter. They will see through that in a heartbeat. Put your own thoughts into your letter in a reasonable way.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome! I will work on this tonight.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> Awesome! I will work on this tonight.


x2.................. now to think will out rambling with joelish.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Very well thought out letter. It helps me understand the situation better


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

People if you can please send a letter to these folks. The more letters they get the better. Send one from you, your spouse, your brother, uncle, best friend.... You get the message!! You can write it. Have them sign it.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

My 2 cents turned into a quarter. I thought I'd share my letter to hopefully encourage others of us to join in. I focused primarily upon the economic problems created by the law, the fact that our hobby serves the same interests as TWPD in many respects and that HB3391 is irresponsible legislation as it does a poor job of defining compliance and non-compliance.



> I am writing to you in regard to House Bill 3391 that was passed into law during the last legislative session. As an aquarium hobbyist, I find aspects of this law very distressing, and believe it will prove detrimental to our state's economy and have adverse effects for the aquarium hobby in general.
> 
> The importance of the aquarium hobby is varied. Economically, its impact is enormous. From large corporate pet stores to small business owners whose entire livelihoods rely upon servicing hobbyists' needs; from fish breeders and plant nurseries and manufacturers of aquarium products and chemicals, and service professionals who maintain aquariums for private and public customers. The impact upon our economy cannot be understated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

These are great letters! But let me stress that you don't need to write a long, careful response. A simple letter objecting to the proposed regulations is also effective. Sheer numbers make a big difference!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great letter


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Also, here is a website you can go to to find out who your representatives are in Texas. Contact them as well via email, phone, fax, letter... They all have an influence on HB3391.

http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

If anyone else submits a letter please don't forget to add a blurb about hiring Phil Edwards, currently of Lewisville, to work on this project. I need a job! :loco:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Phil: Post up your resume so it could be attached to all letters.


----------

